# Need advices on choosing a controller



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds like a fun project! What is your budget? Would you be confident building a kit controller? The open revolt controller doubts good. Otherwise alltrax make decent little controllers that I think would run this motor well. Be worth thinking of advancing the timing on it to run higher voltage. 
Have you got photos of the car? What performance are you looking for? What type of driving will you do? Lots of traffic and bursts of acceleration will need lots of current and risk over heating the motor.


----------



## asimor (Nov 14, 2012)

tylerwatts said:


> Sounds like a fun project! What is your budget? Would you be confident building a kit controller? The open revolt controller doubts good. Otherwise alltrax make decent little controllers that I think would run this motor well. Be worth thinking of advancing the timing on it to run higher voltage.
> Have you got photos of the car? What performance are you looking for? What type of driving will you do? Lots of traffic and bursts of acceleration will need lots of current and risk over heating the motor.


I found a 72V controller from Alltrax. What do you think?
http://www.evdrives.com/product_p/con-spm72500.htm


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Alltrax are ok for light use, like golf carts but have some reputation of being weak for a car build. But if the right price it could be fine. 
What type of driving do you want to do? What range? How fast do you want to accelerate? What is your budget? Have you got pictures of the car? Please share the info so we can help. 
Regards


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

I bought my AXE7245 from EV drives. Running 7x12v settling at 92.6 after charge. If in a hurry headlights & brake lights quickly pull voltage down to 90.I am not very knowledgeable technically but I notice that anything smaller than 2awg gets hot at the high voltage end of battery string. Acceleration graph is fun to play with; fron Grand Dad starts to wheel spin from your laptop
Running an old 9".


----------

